# Haunted Hollywood Hotel Themed Party 2014



## Chanda (Sep 6, 2013)

The tv that will be in our hotel lobby playing Alfred Hitchcock..... It was an old box flat screen tv with and with a little spray paint.... Now it looks really old 
The first picture is mine the second one is the real one.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Your props look great, and it really sounds like fun!


----------



## Chanda (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## Chanda (Sep 6, 2013)

So in my lobby I am going to play creepy 20's music and I needed an old radio. The first one is the radio I wanted the second one is the start of the one I'm building.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Everything looks great....and please tell me your taking progress pics of that radio as I and several others will b impatiently waiting for a tutorial


----------



## Chanda (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm so bad at taking step by step pics.... It was super easy to do. It's just cheap wood (I alway go to Menards and get their damaged wood it's $5 normally $35) 
Then I drew out how I wanted the speakers and made my hubby cut it out. The round part is two cardboard tubes that fabric comes on.... (We order large fabric amounts of fabric so we had them, but I bet any fabric store would give them to you, it's the fabric that comes on the rolls your looking for) cover it all with wood contact paper that you can get at The Dollar Store. The speaker is burlap fabric I found it at hobby lobby it has gold in it and I used a staple gun making sure I pulled it tight. I will take more picture as I make the dial... As for how I'm doing that I'm not 100% sure  hope that helps


----------



## Chanda (Sep 6, 2013)

The lamp for the lobby! This idea I got from dawnski 
View attachment 216307


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Good job on the props. We can't see the lamp for the lobby one.


----------



## Nataliexx (Sep 25, 2014)

Wow! Looks great


----------



## Chanda (Sep 6, 2013)

Our butler is getting a promotion this year he is now the front desk clerk. He even was given a new jacket too


----------



## Chanda (Sep 6, 2013)

Our luggage cart is finished  spray paint and PVC does wonders


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

He looks great and so does the luggage rack! I just may have to have my witches and conjurer's consortium next year in a haunted hotel!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Looking good... Love the radio. I am also doing the same theme this year. I don't do a lot of decorations for the theme, but I will have the outside and entry way theme decorated. And also the centerpieces on the standup cocktail tables. Good Luck and have fun!!!


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

Great job on all your props! I look forward to seeing pictures of your party.


----------



## Chanda (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Chanda (Sep 6, 2013)

Flower arrangements I worked on today 
Not sure why it keeps posting it sideways


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Everything looks great!
I love this theme.


----------



## Chanda (Sep 6, 2013)

What I did today


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wonderfully eerie raised relief skelly picture! I like that a lot!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Chanda said:


> Flower arrangements I worked on today
> Not sure why it keeps posting it sideways
> View attachment 220270


I had the same problem...take your pics in landscape (horizontal/where the pic appears wider than tall).

As for your bouquet, beautiful!!!


----------



## Chanda (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank you I will have to try that


----------



## Chanda (Sep 6, 2013)

Finished this today and have one of the three bars almost finished... Party is 6 days away lots to do!!! Had a sice little one in the hospital so I'm a little behind


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Chanda, did you finish your radio build? I'd love to see the finished pic.


----------



## Chanda (Sep 6, 2013)

This is our hotel sign it was suppose to say the hollywood tower hotel but one of the Ws broke right before the party so we changed it


----------



## Chanda (Sep 6, 2013)

My husband and I (Marilyn Monroe and JFK)


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Very nice sign Chanda!


----------

